# Popliteal nerve catheter



## millortsui (Sep 8, 2011)

What code should it be used when the popliteal nerve catheter was placed?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 8, 2011)

The sciatic nerve consists of two separate nerve trunks, the tibial and common peroneal nerves. A common epineural sheath envelops these two nerves at their outset in the pelvis. As the sciatic nerve descends toward the knee, the two components eventually diverge in the popliteal fossa, giving rise to the tibial and common peroneal nerves. This division of the sciatic nerve usually occurs between 50 and 120 mm proximal to the popliteal fossa crease.

http://www.nysora.com/peripheral_ne...s_popliteal_nerve_block_lateral_approach.html


Popiteal Nerve---Either of two branches of the sciatic nerve in the lower part of the thigh; the larger branch continues as the tibial nerve, and the smaller branch continues as the peroneal nerve. 

http://www.answers.com/topic/popliteal-nerve


Definition of LATERAL POPLITEAL NERVE
: common peroneal nerve 

Definition of MEDIAL POPLITEAL NERVE
: tibial nerve 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/medical/popliteal nerve

_____________________________________________________________

As seen above this would be branches of the sciatic nerve. My understanding is that a branch of a nerve in the lower extermity is not the same as a code with the nerve that is within the descriptor of the CPT thus if the popiteal nerve could be considered an other peripheral nerve branch and they don't have a continous infusion code for this you could use unlisted and compare to 64446  Injection, anesthetic agent; sciatic nerve, continuous infusion by catheter, (including catheter placement)


----------



## millortsui (Sep 9, 2011)

David, thanks!


----------

